# MANANDO



## rummy nose (27 Oct 2009)

HAS ANYBODY ON HERE TRIED THE NEW JBL MANANDO SUBSTRATE & IF SO WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT IT?

IM GETTING A NEW ROMA 200 THIS WEEKEND   & WAS THINKING OF USEING IT AS MY SUBSTRATE, ITS INITALY GONNA BE LOW LIGHT SET UP THAT I WOULD HAVE, SO SOME CRYPTS & JAVA FERN WOULD BE THE MOST OF THE PLANTS, VALLIS FOR THE BACK & SOME STEM PLANTS, I WAS THINKING OF ADDING SOME JBL FERT BALLS TO TARGET FEED THE CRYPTS & THAT WOULD ALSO GIVE THE SUBSTRATE A CHARGE OF NUTRIENTS FOR IF I DO END UP WITH A MEDIUM OR HIGHER SET UP & DOSE WITH LIQUID FERTS ASWELL.

2ND THOUGHT WAS TO ADD A BAG OF JBL AQUABASIS PLUS & THEN THE MANANDO AS A TOP LAYER & LIQUID FERTS, WOULD THAT WORK OK?

ANY COMMENTS OR SUDGESTIONS WELCOME


----------



## JamesM (27 Oct 2009)

rummy nose said:
			
		

> 2ND THOUGHT WAS TO ADD A BAG OF JBL AQUABASIS PLUS & THEN THE MANANDO AS A TOP LAYER & LIQUID FERTS, WOULD THAT WORK OK?
> 
> ANY COMMENTS OR SUDGESTIONS WELCOME


It doesn't contains any NPK, but as you rightly say, it does have the ability to uptake and hold on to NPK, but charging it isn't really essential if you dose the water column. Its mainly designed to be used with their AquaBasis Plus, but this only contains minor traces of NPK iirc.

Saying that, Mark (saintly) has had fantastic results with just AquaBasis Plus. I personally find the Manado really appealing to look at, and its a nice price too (not tried it yet, although I have a tank ready to set up soon).

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7469&hilit=manado


----------



## rummy nose (27 Oct 2009)

ive tried the aqua basis plus for the past 9 months & got good results been really pleased as ive gone from some one who could kill plastic plants   to being able to grow a good selection of plants this year, its amazing the difference a little understanding & advice made.  

like the looks of the manando aswell very natural from pics ive seen, about Â£35 for 25lts aint bad at all.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Oct 2009)

Here's what's possible with a JBL set up. everything is JBL.

This tank was designed by a member of staff at MA east bridgford. i gave a little advise on layout and regimes. Ryan, who designed this has never done a planted tank in his life. I think it's safe to say he's done a good job indeed. 

i set out a simple plan for lights etc, and everything is going hunky dory for him....No NPK btw.

the substrate is aquabasis plus and manado.


----------



## rummy nose (28 Oct 2009)

he has done a great job on that tank, went to my lfs today & they have the manando selling at Â£13 per 10 lt bag love the size & colour of the manando now that ive seen it in the shop, definately going to use it as my substrate for the new tank.


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Oct 2009)

I'm currently using it and it's really nice, i like the colour and it's lovely to plant into. I've not got the AquaBase under it so can't comment but as an inert substrate with a high CEC it's a goodun.


----------



## Nos (29 Oct 2009)

Seen Manando in LFS and was thinking to replace my existing black glass gravel.
In some blogs i've found that Manando effects GH. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## zvirus (7 Dec 2009)

Hi,

 Bad news for shrimps keepers. JBL Manado raises pH and gH but no kH. How do I know?
 I put 5l of manado into the bucket. I added RO water [kh 0, gh 0, pH below 6] After 24 I`ve checked pH, kH and gH:

 pH 6.6 [RO was below 6] after a wee stir -> 7.5[!!!]
 kH 0
 gH 6[!!!]

 Now I`ll change every day water in the bucket[only RO] After a week If I will not get zeros an pH 6 I`ll have 10l Manado for sale....


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Dec 2009)

you can find more information about it on the German shrimp forums too. 
they (shrimp breeders) also have problem with it.

JBL is investigating the issue as i know.


----------



## zvirus (7 Dec 2009)

Hi,

 They should check it twice before introducing for market. I`ve just lost 10 GBP. Now I can get Oliver Knott`s Soil in Northern Ireland in a shop which I work for...
 Will cost me 3 times more but it will give me beautiful plants and happy CRS 

 Ones again, cheap = usually bad quality


----------



## Nos (8 Dec 2009)

zvirus said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> They should check it twice before introducing for market. I`ve just lost 10 GBP. Now I can get Oliver Knott`s Soil in Northern Ireland in a shop which I work for...
> Will cost me 3 times more but it will give me beautiful plants and happy CRS
> ...


Read many negative reviews on Manado in german forums.
Apart from water hardness problems I've read that id is too light and does not hold plants well. Was thinking to use it myself but will have to look for alternative.

Where can I get Oliver Knott's soil in the north ?

thanks


----------



## zvirus (8 Dec 2009)

Hi,

 Manado should be fine for any other tanks I suppose, but I`ve no time to check it. For substrate like this EI should be ok.


----------



## zvirus (8 Jan 2010)

Hi,


 So, I soaked Manado for a month in RO [changed every week]. Last readings -> TDS=50-80ppm, PH >7, gH 3-6. Useless for shrimp   
 But still should be good for planted/community tank


----------



## dsandson (12 Jan 2010)

zvirus said:
			
		

> But still should be good for planted/community tank



... unless you've got cribs. In which case its like a red rag to a bull. The male has buried so far down that he's exposed the Osmocote on the base of the tank, and in more than one place. The stuff is just so damn light! Grr!   

Dave


----------



## zvirus (12 Jan 2010)

dsandson said:
			
		

> zvirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry Dave, Planted tank or cichlids tank? [digging fish]. Nobody will recommend cat fish or digging fish in planted tank witch stuff like ADA Amazonia or Knott`s Soil and/or Manado.....


----------



## flaviu.vlaicu (5 Feb 2010)

I think I will go with manado instead of normal gravel.I hope I will make the right decision.Some people say that it is not so heavy and tends to float,is this true ? What would you guys suggest for me to put over de Aquabasis substrate Manado or normal gravel ?


----------



## Nos (5 Feb 2010)

Hi,
from my experience manado is too light and dificult to plant. The bigger plants start floating.
I also have aquabasis and trying to decide what subtrate to use over it. My option are Akadama or Cat litter. Cat litter looks similar to Manado but it is heavier and holds plants well. But I prefer the look and size of Akadama.


----------



## flaviu.vlaicu (9 Feb 2010)

My new setup with JBL Manado and JBL Aquabasis plus


----------



## flaviu.vlaicu (9 Feb 2010)

The Manado is ok.I managed to plant anubias in the ground without any effort.It is not so light as some say.


----------

